# Ich hätte gern



## mirind4

Hey all!

The situation is the following: I am in a shop (f.e.: Albert Hijn) and I would like ask one of the workers for 0.5kg ham. What is the proper phrase in this situation? I am living around Rotterdam area and I am rather interested in the situation where the informal language is used (but the formal one is also welcomed). 
When I was in Germany in the past, I always used the following phrases : Ich hätte gern ... or Ich möchte ...

So far I have already tried some phrases in this situation when I was in the shop:
Geeft u mij 0.5 ham, alstublieft.
I zou graag 0.5 ham kopen.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AllegroModerato

Een pond ham, graag/alstublieft/alsjeblieft.
Mag ik een pond ham van u/je?
Ik wil graag een pond ham.

"Geeft u mij" and "Ik zou graag (...) kopen" don't sound natural to my ears.


----------



## Stoggler

How about "Doe mij een pond ham"?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Stoggler said:


> How about "Doe mij een pond ham"?


Yes, you can use that, but it's very informal.


----------



## Peterdg

And don't use "pond" in Belgium. Use "een halve kilo" or "vijfhonderd gram".

Toen ik jong was, werd "pond" nog gebruikt (en dan eigenlijk enkel in "een half pond") maar het is al jaren geleden dat ik dat nog gehoord heb.


----------



## mirind4

Heel veel dank!


----------

